# Running around like crazy! Is this happy or scared?



## Daisy Bunny

So i'm a little lost to some of my new bunny's behaviour! She's approx. 8 weeks old now, lionhead/mini rex mix. She seems to be VERY curious compared to our lop we had many years ago. First few days, she stayed in the kitchen and on the couch with us. After that, running around kitchen and all over couch. Then she started jumping off the couch (like 7 weeks old) and running around like crazy. She started to go UNDER the couch - problem: wires! So we blocked it with wood so she can't get under. So she is not scared of anything, jumping off things, running like a crazy banshee!

I've seen her do binkies (kicking feet in air), but she also does other things like:
- running back and forth very fast
- jumpin in air to change positions (ie standing looking to left, then jump to standing looking to right)
- shaking her head lots and jumping/running
- running crazy fast around the dinning table one way, then stopping and running the other direction around the table
- sometimes she'll start running around/jumping like crazy if she hears a sound on the TV, other times she'll run around with no sound 

is this fun, good behaviour? or scared behaviour?

i try to look at the ears (facing forwards meaning happy, sideways angry or sad) but she moves them so often it's hard to tell!

She doesn't sit with us often on the couch, but perhaps that'll change when she gets older? Right now she seems crazy full of energy being only 8 weeks old. 

So if anyone could help that would be great! I wish she did direct binkys, but when she doesn't kick her feet in the air wondering if that's still good?


----------



## Kipcha

From the sounds of it, definitely fun, good behaviour. Jabberwocky and Babbitty do the same thing when I let them out, they both run full blast around the room (So fast they almost blur) and I'm almost concerned that they will hurt themselves when they binky at that speed.

If she's that energetic now, I doubt she'll mellow any time soon. All of my rabbits, with the exception of Star, still run around crazy and Willow is 5 1/2 years old. 

Do you have any videos?


----------



## Nancy McClelland

Sounds like our boy Hutch. Just a happy bunny showing off. I love how they will tear around moving fast in as small an area as possible.


----------



## elrohwen

Definitely Bunny 500s - that's a good thing! A zoomie bunny is a happy bunny.

It's hard to say if she'll settle down with age. One of my bunnies lazy and has always been lazy. The other bun is hyperactive at 4 years old and I don't think she's going to slow down anytime soon. She also loves to jump on the couch and climb on us, but doesn't stick around for pets - for petting she prefers that we join her on the floor.


----------



## jujub793

sounds like a fun bunny!:weee:


----------



## Kizza

My mini lop Rocky is exactly the same. He hops and jumps, runs around like a mad thing, and loves jumping on the couch. He is very crazy. My bun does it when he is happy so I wouldn't worry, just means he's comfortable and having fun!

Hes about 4 months old now and has calmed a little but not much. Your bun sounds like a very happy one


----------



## ttreich15

Oh my God I am glad other people's bunnies do this too! Our Loki is totally going bat [email protected]#t crazy like a furry lunatic!!! He's running and jumping so fast I too keep getting worried he's going to give himself shaken bunny syndrome or something to cause him harm!


----------

